# sea pines plantation?



## bruin1 (Feb 20, 2006)

Has anyone ever used this timeshare resort?
What did you think? 
Going June 06 through RCi.


----------



## KenK (Feb 20, 2006)

What is the resorts name you are getting?  The "Sea Pine Plantation" includes some different resorts in one named group.


If you check the TUG Reviews (old section), they may have a list of the named resorts.

I am not sure if some of the Marriott Saturday Villas -Sea Pines (most no longer managed by Marriott) were in that group.


----------



## bruin1 (Feb 20, 2006)

The unit is 886-I,m not sure if this Ketche court based on some old reviews.
I can't get a hold of the the holding company manging the resort.
Mary Ann


----------



## KenK (Feb 20, 2006)

I think I remember that Ketch Court did not have a pool....but is very close to the light house area.


They could (in the past) use the pool across the street in another resort.  Always seemed to have positive on the rooms and location.  In the summer, there is a free trolly that will take you through Sea Pines


----------



## bruin1 (Feb 20, 2006)

We are renting through RCi!
Not sure if this is a good idea or should rent through either TUG or vrbo.
I'm a little unsure because we still can't get all info on the unit. It is 2 bedroom but not sure of views?, ect
Any thoughts?


----------



## boggie (Feb 20, 2006)

*Try www.islandgetaway.com*

We just rented a villa in Ocean Cove for April 22-29 from www.islandgetaway.com at what we considered a decent price.  Of course prices vary according to season and we are splitting the cost between 3 couples, but we got exactly what we wanted.  They had lots of very nice units available and you can look at each unit online and book online.  Worked well for us.

Boggie


----------



## bruin1 (Feb 20, 2006)

*sea pines plantation*

Thank-you
I will look into that!


----------



## aptiva (Feb 20, 2006)

To give some idea of pricing
This afternoon I was offered a rental from RCI  for a 3 bdrm. @ Coral Sands for $510
Week of May 5th


----------



## riverdees05 (Feb 20, 2006)

*Coral Sands Thread*

Check out 

Coral Sands Thread

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=18317


----------



## bruin1 (Feb 21, 2006)

*sea pines plantation*

thank-you for the info!
Rental for Rci for Sea Pines Plantation-669.00 but also beware they add tax which comes up to 736.00.
This is a 2 bedroom 2 bath at Ketch court-which according to rental company is very good location but no frills and no view in this unit 886
We have decided to rent at this time unless we get a exchange for the
summer through rci which is very difficult sometimes
I will also keep looking for last minute deals
We are going 10-17 of June.


----------



## aptiva (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks for answering my wondering. 
Sometimes I have wondered ==is there tax added on to the rentals..


----------



## searchin (Feb 21, 2006)

*How Did RCI Offer?*

Just curious regarding your statement that RCI offered a rental - what triggered the offer?  Did you see the unit in Extra Vacations,  were you talking with RCI, or were you contacted by them initially?
Thanks......  Bill


----------



## bruin1 (Feb 22, 2006)

*sea pines plantation*

This unit was under Extra Vacations. I think it was a rental based on price and then added tax.
I'm not quite sure why rental and "Extra" vacations are lumped all together.


----------



## aptiva (Feb 22, 2006)

Are you talking to me Bill ?? (LOL)
I was offered a rental when I called RCI for an exchange into Hilton Head
That is humerous now that you brought it up.
No exhange was available so they tried  to rent me a week. (LOL)

Marie


----------

